# منظف الملابس السائل



## Teknovalley (15 مايو 2012)

*لأهمية هذا الموضوع و حاجة السوق الملحة له فضلت أن افرد له موضوع خاص حتى نستفيد جميعاً من المشاركات في اتجاه واحد و بإذن الله تعالى نبدأ بهذه التركيبة:
*​*أولاً : المكونات و النسب بتاعتها*

Material

%SLS N70
16Semasole
4Coconut Fatty acid K38
8KD
1BP4
2NaCl
0.5Color
0.01Preservative
0.2Perfume
0.5H2O
67.79

*مع العلم أن المادة رقم 3 مالقتهاش في السوق فاضطريت اركبها عندي و هي مش صعبة يعني .... المسألة انك تكون عارف رقم التصبن لزيت جوز الهند و هو 255 لأن ببساطة المادة دي عبارة عن تفاعل زيت جوز الهند مع هيدروكيد البوتاسيوم و الاتنين متوفرين في السوق .... حضرتك هتجيب كيلو زيت جوز هند و 255 جرام هيدروكسيد بوتاسيوم قشور و يتم اذابة الاخير في نصف لتر ماء بارد في وعاء مناسب و نضع الزيت في الخلاطة و رفع درجة حرارته الى 50 درجة مئوية و نحرص على ان يكون المحلول في نفس درجة الحرارة ثم يتم اضافة المحلول الى الزيت مع التقليب المستمر الى أن يبدأ القوام في الغلظ تبدأ في إضافة 2.8 لتر ماء في درجة حرارة 52 درجة مئوية الى الخلاطة ببطء مع استمرار التقليب من 10 - 15 دقيقة ثم تترك الخليط ليبرد قليلاً ثم يعبأ في وعاء مناسب ليتم استخدامه بعد ذلك في التركيبة بتاعتنا.....

ثانياً :طريقة التركيب كالاتي:
يتم اذابة التكسابون في ثلاثة اضعاف وزنه من الماء ثم اذابة السيمسول في ثلاثة  اضعاف وزنه ماء في وعاء آخر ثم اضافة الاخير الى التكسابون مع التقليب المستمر على سرعة بطيئة لتجنب الرغوة الزائدة ثم اضافة باقي المكونات تباعاً ماعدا كلوريد الصوديوم فيتم اضافته في اخر مرحلة و عند الحاجة اليه كمغلظ للقوام ..... لو فيه اي استفسار انا تحت امركم.*


----------



## كينج اويت (22 مايو 2012)

شكرا اخى على مجهودك اخى المادة 3 ديه السمسول و ديه مادة موجودة فى شارع الجيش سعر الكيلو منها 25 جنيه


----------



## Teknovalley (22 مايو 2012)

اخي الحبيب .. السيمسول هي رقم 2 أما رقم 3 فهي المشكلة لدي حتى الان ولذلك اضطر لتركيبها ... لو لقيتها جاهزة في اي مكان يا ريت تقول لي لأنها بتعذبني لحد ما احصل على نتيجة مرضية ... بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
أخوك أحمد حمزة


----------



## مازن81 (23 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## matrix2022 (23 مايو 2012)

Teknovalley قال:


> *لأهمية هذا الموضوع و حاجة السوق الملحة له فضلت أن افرد له موضوع خاص حتى نستفيد جميعاً من المشاركات في اتجاه واحد و بإذن الله تعالى نبدأ بهذه التركيبة: *​ *أولاً : المكونات و النسب بتاعتها*
> Material  %SLS N70 16Semasole 4Coconut Fatty acid K38 8KD 1BP4 2NaCl 0.5Color 0.01Preservative 0.2Perfume 0.5H2O 67.79
> *مع العلم أن المادة رقم 3 مالقتهاش في السوق فاضطريت اركبها عندي و هي مش صعبة يعني .... المسألة انك تكون عارف رقم التصبن لزيت جوز الهند و هو 255 لأن ببساطة المادة دي عبارة عن تفاعل زيت جوز الهند مع هيدروكيد البوتاسيوم و الاتنين متوفرين في السوق .... حضرتك هتجيب كيلو زيت جوز هند و 255 جرام هيدروكسيد بوتاسيوم قشور و يتم اذابة الاخير في نصف لتر ماء بارد في وعاء مناسب و نضع الزيت في الخلاطة و رفع درجة حرارته الى 50 درجة مئوية و نحرص على ان يكون المحلول في نفس درجة الحرارة ثم يتم اضافة المحلول الى الزيت مع التقليب المستمر الى أن يبدأ القوام في الغلظ تبدأ في إضافة 2.8 لتر ماء في درجة حرارة 52 درجة مئوية الى الخلاطة ببطء مع استمرار التقليب من 10 - 15 دقيقة ثم تترك الخليط ليبرد قليلاً ثم يعبأ في وعاء مناسب ليتم استخدامه بعد ذلك في التركيبة بتاعتنا..... ثانياً :طريقة التركيب كالاتي: يتم اذابة التكسابون في ثلاثة اضعاف وزنه من الماء ثم اذابة السيمسول في ثلاثة اضعاف وزنه ماء في وعاء آخر ثم اضافة الاخير الى التكسابون مع التقليب المستمر على سرعة بطيئة لتجنب الرغوة الزائدة ثم اضافة باقي المكونات تباعاً ماعدا كلوريد الصوديوم فيتم اضافته في اخر مرحلة و عند الحاجة اليه كمغلظ للقوام ..... لو فيه اي استفسار انا تحت امركم.*


 اخى الكريم بارك الله لكم وزادكم علما ونفع بكم ولكن كنت اود من حضرتكم وضع المواد باللغه العربيه للاستفادة الكبرى وجزاكم الله خيرا وارجو من سيادتكم المزيد والمزيد من التركيبات المفيدة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Teknovalley (24 مايو 2012)

تحت أمرك يا اخي الكريم

المادة%تكسابون16سيمسول4ملح البوتاسيوم للحمض الدسم لجوز الهند8كمبرلان1بيتايين2كلوريد صوديوم0.5لون0.01مادة حافظة0.2عطر0.5ماء67.79


----------



## اذكار (25 مايو 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

شكرا على هذا الموضوع المفيد بس عندي سؤال :- 
هل يوجد في مصر معمل لتصنيع مادة التكسابون يعني معمل تم انشاؤه حديثا ولكم جزيل الشكر

*


----------



## Teknovalley (26 مايو 2012)

لا يوجد مصنع لانتاج التكسابون محلياً حتى الان ... فهناك نوع الماني و اخر ايطالي و كندي وتركي و صيني ... و هذا الترتيب هو بمستوى جودة تنازلياً


----------



## اذكار (27 مايو 2012)

Teknovalley قال:


> لا يوجد مصنع لانتاج التكسابون محلياً حتى الان ... فهناك نوع الماني و اخر ايطالي و كندي وتركي و صيني ... و هذا الترتيب هو بمستوى جودة تنازلياً











*

حسب ماسمعت من احد الاصدقاء من انه تم افتتاح فرع في مصر تابع لشركة هندية أو صينية لصناعة التكسابون فاردت ان اتأكد من هذه المعلومة هل صحيح هذا الخبر ام لا ؟


وشكرا *


----------



## بروفيشنل كنترول (27 مايو 2012)

أخي الحبيب هل مادة بيتايين موجودة في الاسكندرية وهي أسمها التجاري دة ولا ليها أسم أخر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## matrix2022 (28 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخى الكريم وزادك الله علما ونفع بك ونرجوا المزيد من المواضيع الشيقه الممتعه المفيدة


----------



## HAZEMIA (23 أغسطس 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
من فضلك اخي ذكرت ان التكسابون يذاب خارجيا في الماء فهل هو بودرة لاني اشتريته ولقيته سائل*


----------



## محمود حمادة75 (9 سبتمبر 2012)

ههيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم دا البطاس القشر العادي ولا حاجه تانيه


----------



## محمود بني عامر (17 سبتمبر 2012)

االسلام عليكم بخصوص وجود مصنع للتكسابون في مصر نعم موجود لنني صاحب مصنع واشتريت كميه من مستورد في الاردن وكان اليبل الموجود يحمل صنع في مصر واسم النوعية جلاكس


----------



## hosamx3 (29 سبتمبر 2012)

Teknovalley قال:


> اخي الحبيب .. السيمسول هي رقم 2 أما رقم 3 فهي المشكلة لدي حتى الان ولذلك اضطر لتركيبها ... لو لقيتها جاهزة في اي مكان يا ريت تقول لي لأنها بتعذبني لحد ما احصل على نتيجة مرضية ... بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
> أخوك أحمد حمزة


يمكن الاستغناء عن الماده رقم 3 واستبدالها بحمض سلفونك معادل بسيلكات و صودا مع تحياتى


----------



## محمد نهائي ملحم (10 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## مجدى محمد احمد (18 نوفمبر 2012)

مع الشكر


----------



## الفيومى المصرى (22 يناير 2013)

اخى ما وظيفة البيتايين


----------



## الفيومى المصرى (22 يناير 2013)

وهل هذة الطريقة تصلح للغسالات الاوتوماتيك ام للعادية فقط
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## إبراهيم حمدى (9 فبراير 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا............................*


----------



## medo2000005 (11 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
برجاء أخي الكريم تحديد النسب المذكورة لعمل الصابون

من نسب مئوية لنسب بالكيلو جرام حتي يمكن شراء الخامات
ولكم جزيل الشكر ووافر الاحترام



المادة%تكسابون16سيمسول4ملح البوتاسيوم للحمض الدسم لجوز الهند8كمبرلان1بيتايين2كلوريد صوديوم0.5لون0.01مادة حافظة0.2عطر0.5ماء67.79


----------



## رايان المحبة (19 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رايان المحبة (19 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا
وممكن حدا يفيدني ماهي مادة السيمسول او شو اسمها بالسوق


----------



## سالم هدهود (25 فبراير 2013)

مادة التكسبون تصنع فى مصر بمدينة بورسعيد شركة الرويال وبمواصفات ممتازة جده


----------



## سالم هدهود (27 مايو 2013)

اخى العزيز يوجد مصنع لمادة التكسبون فى مصر وبجودة عالية جدا شركة الرويال بورسعيد


----------



## سالم هدهود (27 مايو 2013)

nonyl phenol etoxyletet


----------



## hishont2 (30 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا و مشكور على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## hishont2 (30 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا و مشكور على مجهودك الرائع


سالم هدهود قال:


> مادة التكسبون تصنع فى مصر بمدينة بورسعيد شركة الرويال وبمواصفات ممتازة جده


----------



## مصطفى ابو الورد (28 أغسطس 2013)

*مشكور اخي العزيز على الجهد القيم 
ممكن اعرف هل للسمسول اسم اخر لانني من العراق والسمسول غير معروف اعتقد لدينا يسمى باسم اخر
وشكرا*


----------



## winges (17 يناير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## mido_lordship (19 يناير 2014)

مصطفى ابو الورد قال:


> *مشكور اخي العزيز على الجهد القيم
> ممكن اعرف هل للسمسول اسم اخر لانني من العراق والسمسول غير معروف اعتقد لدينا يسمى باسم اخر
> وشكرا*


ايمالجين


----------



## atef7000 (20 يناير 2014)

السيميسول هو np9


----------



## mido_lordship (20 يناير 2014)

atef7000 قال:


> السيميسول هو np9


صح
بس عرفت من اخوة بالعراق وبسوريا بيسموه ايمالجين


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (21 فبراير 2014)

المنظفات السائله للملابس اصبحت الان فى مراحل متقدمه جدا فمثلا المدارس القديمه تعطيك 8 غسلات لكل 1 كجم منظف والحديثه تصل الى 40 غسله لكل 1كجم واصبحت تصلح للملابس الملونه والبيضاء على السواء بل للغسالات اوتوماتيك والنصف اوتوماتيك واليدويه بل والغسيل اليدوى بل واصبحت اكثر اقتصاديه من المدارس القديمه وتصل تكلفة الغسله فيها ( 8-10 كجم غسيل ) من جنيه الى جنيه ونصف للمستهلك وامنه على جميع انواع الملابس وجميع انواع الغسالات وعندى عينات مجانيه كثيره - بحكم عملى - لمن يريد التجربه وبعد نجاحها لديكم سادلكم على المصدر وهى شركات مصريه وبامكانكم الاتصال [email protected] للحصول على العينات المجانيه والتى وصلتنى مجانيه ايضا بحكم عملى ولاتوجد مجامله فى ذلك


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (22 فبراير 2014)

سأذكر لكم وصفه كنت ادرسها فى مشروع صقل المواهب وهو مشروع يتلخص فى رفع مستوى الهواه باالتدريس النظرى حتى تكون هناك خلفيه جيده وتدريب عملى حتى الاجاده واقوم انا بالتدريس والتدريب بدون مقابل ويتكفل العضو بتكلفة المواد الخام - لاثبات الجديه- او احضارها ويتسلم ناتج التجارب التى قام بتمويلها وتصنيعها بنفسه تحت اشرافى وسأحاول ان اطور الفكره بما يتناسب مع وضع المنتدى.
منظف اقتصادى لغسالة اطباق اوتوماتيك واقتصادى تعنى الحد الادنى من المواصفات حتى لا نخرج عن اشتراطات المواصفات القياسيه
اضف 10 جم متخن الى 440 جم ماء يسر واتركه 15 دقيقه وأبدأ الخلط
اثناء الخلط اضف 80 جم اى عامل تنحيه حتى تمام التجانس ثم اضاف اثناء الخلط ايضا 45جم صودا كاويه قشور لتمام التجانس ثم اضف 85جم كربونات صوديوم اثناء الخلط ايضا حتى تمام الزوبان ثم اضف 200جم سليكات صوديوم والخلط مستمرثم 4جم امين اوكسيد من اى نوع متاح وبعدها 80 جم كلور 12% تركيز ثم 5و1 جم عطر ليمون ويستمر الخلط حتى تمام التجانس - المقادير السابقه 1 كجم ليسهل الحكم عليها وتجربته بالغساله وحساب تكلفتهاوسيتوقف رد الفعل على النتائج بالنسبه لك - اما تستخدمها بالمنزل وتستفيد من فرق السعر وتضمن منتج خالى من التلاعب او تطور الفكره تجاريا.
الان ننثظر النتائج ويبدأ التفاعل بينى وبينكم خطوه خطوه حتى نصل الى المنشود


----------

